# choctawhatchee bay



## dwalk (Nov 27, 2011)

Im in the Air Force and new to the area. I grew up freshwater fishing and am pretty new to this saltwater deal. I want to catch redfish and trout but I've been out a lot over the last month with 0 redfish and 1 trout. I can catch the heck out of some ladyfish though but thats not what i want. Can anyone tell me where to go and what bait to use to catch some redfish? Also, I have a boat and if you know where they are i would love to take ya with me and maybe you could show me the ropes. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

dwalk said:


> Im in the Air Force and new to the area. I grew up freshwater fishing and am pretty new to this saltwater deal. I want to catch redfish and trout but I've been out a lot over the last month with 0 redfish and 1 trout. I can catch the heck out of some ladyfish though but thats not what i want. Can anyone tell me where to go and what bait to use to catch some redfish? Also, I have a boat and if you know where they are i would love to take ya with me and maybe you could show me the ropes. Thanks in advance for any input.


PM headed your way.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

If you know where the boy scout camp near the bx is, wade the grass there. Havent fished there in a few years, however, i used to catch my limit of both fairly easy using popping cork with either shrimp or bait fish caught in a cast net. There are ALWAYS tons of mullet there, if you find them, the reds are close. Dont be afraid to walk a little.. i was always on the move and usually did better when it was choppy.


----------



## dwalk (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I'm not sure where the boy scout camp is but I do know where the bx is located. I'll give it another shot this weekend.


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Boy scout camp, go down past the fam camp to the picnic area. You can do it by boat also, fish the 3-5' water for the trout early then move to 5-7 as the sun gets a little over the trees. Hit the mullet schools in less than 4' early in the morn for the reds. For me if I get past 7-8' deep then I start getting into the skips and blues. 
Do some exploring around the north end of the mid-bay bridge east and west side there will be some big schools of trout but they will have a lot of shorts mixed in. Another area to work the mullet schools early for the reds.
Found some nice 20"# trout over at 4mile Point but they are singles so you have to work for them.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

The road to the Fam Camp is the one that just got repaved.


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Took my own advice this morning worked the mullet schools in 4' and less, 6 trout up to 21" add 8 redfish most shorts 15-16". Not bad for 2 hours.


----------



## DarthWader50 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll be wading this area in about two weeks for the first time. I have a couple spots picked out that I'm going to try. This is going to be a stupid question...but what and where is the "bx"? Also, what are some roads close to the boy scout camp just so I know the general area I'm driving to?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

DarthWader50 said:


> I'll be wading this area in about two weeks for the first time. I have a couple spots picked out that I'm going to try. This is going to be a stupid question...but what and where is the "bx"? Also, what are some roads close to the boy scout camp just so I know the general area I'm driving to?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


base exchange - located on eglin afb. i assume if you're asking what the bx is you're not military? if you're not, you're not getting on the afb to access this area unless you're with someone who is military.


----------



## DarthWader50 (Jul 24, 2012)

K-Bill said:


> base exchange - located on eglin afb. i assume if you're asking what the bx is you're not military? if you're not, you're not getting on the afb to access this area unless you're with someone who is military.


I was afraid of that... and no I'm not military. I guess I'll just have to stick with the other places I planned on. Hoping that the south end of the mid bay bridge will produce some fish. Any experience there?


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

DarthWader50 said:


> I was afraid of that... and no I'm not military. I guess I'll just have to stick with the other places I planned on. Hoping that the south end of the mid bay bridge will produce some fish. Any experience there?


yeah man that grass on both sides of the bridge can be very productive. same thing on the north side too. sorry to burst your bubble, but at least now you can plan accordingly.


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

If you plan on fishing the north end of mid-bay you will need to go by Jackson Guard in Niceville (Hwy 85N) to pick up a rec permit or a better deal is a fresh water fishing license.
Rec permits are from Oct to Oct freshwater is a year from purchase. It cost $2 more for fishing but you get better time.


----------



## 2ndratecaller (Nov 8, 2011)

Fished up on the far east end wednesday and caught a bunch of smaller trout. fished the sunken bridge on the 331 bridge. put in at fort washington landing (i think) on the intercoastal and ran across the bay to the bridge. had fun but didnt boat any keepers. Also the law was out in full force so make sure you are up to date on everything including fire extinguisher, horn, registration and life jackets and licenses


----------



## sweetyak (Jul 26, 2012)

King Mike said:


> If you know where the boy scout camp near the bx is, wade the grass there. Havent fished there in a few years, however, i used to catch my limit of both fairly easy using popping cork with either shrimp or bait fish caught in a cast net. There are ALWAYS tons of mullet there, if you find them, the reds are close. Dont be afraid to walk a little.. i was always on the move and usually did better when it was choppy.


Is there room or a area I can launch my kayak there? I wouldnt mind trying that area out in the pro angler 12.


----------



## sweetyak (Jul 26, 2012)

Edit.... double post.


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

It's all sand there is a little hill so with the heavier yak could be tuff, there is a ramp at the Eglin yacht club(Ben's Lake), go past the hospital and the new construction then you'll see yacht club. Hang a left when you come out of Ben's and pass the Bear Creek Marina start looking for the Mullet.


----------



## DarthWader50 (Jul 24, 2012)

PennFish said:


> If you plan on fishing the north end of mid-bay you will need to go by Jackson Guard in Niceville (Hwy 85N) to pick up a rec permit or a better deal is a fresh water fishing license.
> Rec permits are from Oct to Oct freshwater is a year from purchase. It cost $2 more for fishing but you get better time.


thanks, maybe I'll just try the south end the first couple mornings. In alabama the trout bite for about an hour and a half after dawn. Is that the case for this area as well?


----------



## ManSnorkle (Jul 18, 2012)

there are also some grass beds off of postel point on eglin afb. if you go there, follow the road around to the waterfront campground, there are some small little grass beds and pools that the reds hang out it. Also see some sheepshead running through there quite a bit.

Lunch fun. Catch and release bass at the pond in front of CE. They will eat about anything. Watch out for turtles though.


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Darth wading you might be able to get till 9am, might get more time if overcast. Start early and work the beach as you go out.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sweet yak, postal point has been pretty good lately. Lots of trout following the bait, I was in a school of glass minnows that was so thick they were coming up the scupper holes in my kayak.


----------



## sweetyak (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome thanks!


----------

